# 1ere charge/decharge de la batterie



## Gallenza (5 Janvier 2004)

Je crois qu'il y a une règle à suivre pour la 1ère charge/decharge de mon powerbook, de manière à optimiser la durée de vie de la batterie, laquelle est-ce ?


----------



## benout (6 Janvier 2004)

Sujet abordé tres souvent: la demarche est explqiuée sur le manuel du PB et sur le site d'apple.
Il s'agit de calibrer la batterie. Il faut charger le PB (jusquà ce que la lumiere soit verte sur le secteur).
Utiliser le powerbook jusquà la décharge complete de la batterie (c'est à dire la mise en veille qui intervient quelques minutes apres le message mettant en garde pour la protection des données), puis recharger le PB sans l'utiliser (fermé). Et voila
apres y'a deux ecoles: ceux qui pensent qu'il faut faire des cycles de charche/decharge complet pour optimiser la batterie, et ceux qui pensent au contraire que ca en diminue la capacité...a voir.
Bon utilitaire pour connaitre la capacité de la batterie et son evolution: batterystatX. A voir sur versiontracker.






 Bon courage.
Benout


----------



## Gallenza (6 Janvier 2004)

Merci mille fois, c'est tellemnt mieux expliqué comme ça


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

C'est tres bien expliqué dans le livret aussi je trouve


----------

